# Replace Starter Cord Pull?



## olimits7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi,

I'm giving my old snowblower to a friend of mine, but last year when I pulled the starter cord the cord broke off.

Is it fairly easy to put on a new starter cord? If he took this in; how much would something like this cost to repair?

I still have the old starter cord string and the plastic pull piece too; so I'm not sure if they can still use this to fix it.

Thank you!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I would replace the rope. If you try reusing the old one it will be too short and it is still old and brittle. It shouldn't take more than a half hour to fix and cost is probably only a couple dollars for a piece of rope.

If you take it in somewhere it will probably be an easy $25 - $75.

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=rope


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

This may help. Beyond that this is a case where YouTube can be a hero.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I use para cord to replace starter cord, where I can. You would have to be the 500 lb gorilla in the room to break that. 

Just my way.


----------

